# hormonal imbalance



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

this is embarrassing 4 me 2 talk about but i need 2 get it out does anybody else have a hormonal imbalance? my testosterone lvl is a bit 2 high so i have a bunch of dark hair on my face (definitely not a beard but still a lot) i have 2 shave every time i leave the house it's humiliating :cry i haven't gotten the courage 2 go get laser treatment 2 get rid of it so i have 2 rely on razors 4 now


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you know what is causing your issue? Is it an adrenal issue or a ovarian issue?


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I may have this too!


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Do you know what is causing your issue? Is it an adrenal issue or a ovarian issue?


i went thru a bunch of medical tests and found out it's my thyroid it's not anything serious just annoying and embarrassing


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I always wondered what it would be like to have lots of testosterone. Would be interesting to see how my personality, sex drive, and energy level would be affected. Some of the effects don't sound pleasant though, such as the hair problem.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you been to endocrinologist? facial hair can be a symptom of polycystic ovarian syndrome, they can prescribe adrogen blockers such as spironalactone which supresses the overproduction of testosterone.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

dragongirl said:


> this is embarrassing 4 me 2 talk about but i need 2 get it out does anybody else have a hormonal imbalance? my testosterone lvl is a bit 2 high so i have a bunch of dark hair on my face (definitely not a beard but still a lot) i have 2 shave every time i leave the house it's humiliating :cry i haven't gotten the courage 2 go get laser treatment 2 get rid of it so i have 2 rely on razors 4 now


Honestly, lots of girls have this, my long time friend has high testosterone and she's very insecure about it too. I myself, produce too much hormones, so basically the opposite of what you have.

There are pills to help it, if you don't like pills, the laser 
hair removals can be very helpful as well.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i've been 2 an endocrinologist and she prescribed birth control pills 4 me but they made me sick so i have no choice but 2 go thru laser treatment


----------



## coffeeaddict (Mar 19, 2012)

Just get some benzos and go under laser.:yes Situations like this are made for those pills. I believe many anxiety problems have roots in hormonal imbalances.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I hear you. I have been frustrated lately thinking I have some sort of hormonal problem.. I too get the hair growth. Im contantly plucking! As well as that, Ive been having trouble conceiving a 2nd child, after it took 4 years to concieve my daughter.. so I went and got full bloods, fertility (hormones) tests and ultrasounds. I cannot believe all tests came back normal! However they found I had cysts on my cervix not my ovaries as first thought. As well as the hair growth, the homicidal rage I get with PMS, the weight gain, the bloating, I get extreemly painful ovulation. Having had a child before, I would say its on par with labour contractions. But the doctors shrugged my painful ovulation and horrible PMS off as just normal? There is the option to go on birth control.. but being that we are trying to concieve its just not an option for me right now. Unless I go on it for 6months - 12months or so, then come off it and try again.. which is not what I wanted at all. I also have all the signs of PCOS. But I am afraid of getting re tested only to be told Im normal again!


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I hear you. I have been frustrated lately thinking I have some sort of hormonal problem.. I too get the hair growth. Im contantly plucking! As well as that, Ive been having trouble conceiving a 2nd child, after it took 4 years to concieve my daughter.. so I went and got full bloods, fertility (hormones) tests and ultrasounds. I cannot believe all tests came back normal! However they found I had cysts on my cervix not my ovaries as first thought. As well as the hair growth, the homicidal rage I get with PMS, the weight gain, the bloating, I get extreemly painful ovulation. Having had a child before, I would say its on par with labour contractions. But the doctors shrugged my painful ovulation and horrible PMS off as just normal? There is the option to go on birth control.. but being that we are trying to concieve its just not an option for me right now. Unless I go on it for 6months - 12months or so, then come off it and try again.. which is not what I wanted at all. I also have all the signs of PCOS. But I am afraid of getting re tested only to be told Im normal again!


omg i'm so sry 2 hear that!! u should look 4 better doctors rite away


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

:yes Im going to try and book into seeing a specialist soon. Im sick of being told everything normal when I know its not normal. I know a few people who have similar issues and 1 who has PCOS. Birth control pills help. Im seriously considering going on them but I actually want to be pregnant so thats a whole other issue!


----------



## Steve18 (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't get the topic will you please explain me in simple manner


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

yes i have it and i hate it. its making me look like a monster


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have hypothyroidism and Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome... Just keep it shaved. I am not on meds either, but if it's a thyroid problem it's your thyroid hormones, which you should be prescribed Synthroid or there is another medication option as well.


----------

